# Waterfowl Junkie Semi-Finalists



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Here are the lucky semi-finalists for either the "NEW" Table Mount Bird Hitch,Original Bird Hitch or Silloguard. The NASDAQ closing on Monday, November 28th, will determine the winner. If your number is the closing penny value, you win.

1- BW57
2- Gilmour
3- jlsgeese
4- sdgoosehunter16
5- Waterfowler40
6- Duck Commander
7- cowaterfowler
8- HOBBES
9- 870 XPRS
0- take'em down


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Winner is sdgoosehunter16! I sent you out a PM with the info.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!! The Bird Hitch will be put to the test!! 
Thanks again for the chance! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted.


----------

